# New mathews avail



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I haven't shot the Avail yet but I did hold on in the shop, very lightweight, almost felt like a toy, lol. I have a Halon 50 lb, 26" DL. I'm thinking I may sell it if I decide to get a Hoyt, in case she may want to get a Halon and you're interested.


----------



## RamboMR5 (Jan 1, 2015)

It's a possibility. What kind of speeds are you seeing out of your setup.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I have not put it through a chronograph. Have it set at about 52 lbs now. It definitely shoots faster than my Elite Hunter. Flatter trajectory. Complete pass through on a buck at 20 yards. I put a single pin on the bow and pretty much dead on out to 25 yards.


----------



## stevenmarcum (Jul 6, 2015)

do you know if all the bows have the multi color writing on them? my wife wants to upgrade her jewel but she's not crazy about the colorful text pictures show.


----------



## OHbowhunter09 (May 2, 2008)

stevenmarcum said:


> do you know if all the bows have the multi color writing on them? my wife wants to upgrade her jewel but she's not crazy about the colorful text pictures show.


The logo is a grayscale logo for the ridge reaper barren and the optifade elevated II, but it comes with the multi color logo on the black, stone, and lost camo.


----------



## Don'tfencemein (Mar 5, 2017)

OHbowhunter09 said:


> stevenmarcum said:
> 
> 
> > do you know if all the bows have the multi color writing on them? my wife wants to upgrade her jewel but she's not crazy about the colorful text pictures show.
> ...


SADFACE. I am strongly disliking the pink/orange lettering and was hoping to get the black, stone or lost camo. Decisions. Decisions.


----------



## Don'tfencemein (Mar 5, 2017)

RamboMR5 said:


> Hey ladies, hope you don't mind a quick question.
> I was wondering what you think of the new mathews Avail? I've read nothing but good things so far on it.
> 
> Going to upgrade my wife's bow this year. She liked the elite spirit and halon also. But she's going to like anything over her mission venture. Lots of new awesome technology.
> ...


I was really cranked up about the HALON 6 until I saw the new AVAIL. I have gone to a couple different bow shops to shoot it. I currently shoot a Mission Craze 60# and really wasn't sold on the AVAIL. The AVAIL seemed far more difficult to draw with lesser poundage. So I contacted Mathews to see if they could shed some light on my observations. One of their guys was so helpful that he wrote 2-3 page email comparing and contrasting the Craze and the AVAIL, even sharing force curves, draw cycle percentages, and in-depth details on the new cam system. 

My "ah-ha" moment was that obviously in order for the high performance AVAIL to crank out more velocity/energy than a lesser performing bow like the Craze, you have to invest/store more energy in the limbs. The CROSSCONCENTRIC cams of the AVAIL causes you to reach peak draw weight 6" into the draw cycle and requires you to maintain it through the remaining of the draw cycle (until back wall) regardless of your draw length. In contrast, the Craze will peak later and at different times of the draw cycle, allowing shooters like me to pull 60# a hundred times simultaneously without an issue. 

So, if I buy an AVAIL I plan on ordering 60# limbs but will back them off a little (tech said ~15# range) until I can get some muscle memory built up.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Bottom line, how much does your arrow weigh?/and what fps are you getting with 52#?


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

RamboMR5 said:


> Hey ladies, hope you don't mind a quick question.
> I was wondering what you think of the new mathews Avail? I've read nothing but good things so far on it.
> 
> Going to upgrade my wife's bow this year. She liked the elite spirit and halon also. But she's going to like anything over her mission venture. Lots of new awesome technology.
> ...


We have one in stock at our shop. Bring her down and let her try one. We also have the Elite Impression so she can try them side by side to compare.


----------



## Winjone (Sep 28, 2016)

Wife didn't like the valley at 26" DL and ended up just keeping her SDX.


----------



## Leslieka98 (Apr 1, 2017)

Following so I can read this later


----------



## RamboMR5 (Jan 1, 2015)

Plan to bowfreaks, whenever we get a chance to head south. I bought a halon 5 from you last year


----------



## johnism (Mar 14, 2015)

following to read later


----------

